# What's your perception of the mtl bldg industry?



## McEngr (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been in the metal building industry for about 5.5 years. I'm getting a little tired of it because there is a low ceiling for complex projects. It's pretty much designing structural steel low-rise buildings with (often significant) fabrication limitations for metal building plants. I guess I'm not just tired of the work, I'm also tired of the lack of challenge and respect from my peers and coworkers. For instance:

* If I design something by hand, no one wants to check it. I have no idea why this is. Metal building companies tend to rely very heavily on software programs that allow even the simplest of minds to forget to think. (ie lack of challenge to the engineer and respect for the abilities of the engineer)

* My boss will take me off of a project at midstream because he thinks that I might not be able to handle it. (ie lack of trust and respect).

I had an interview lately where the principal of this structural consulting firm spoke very plainly and directily to me. He was a straight shooter and didn't put up a "front". Some of us know what I mean :angry: . If it weren't for the fact that the commute is nearly two hours, I would take the job hands down!!!!!!!

I've also had an interview with a structural/civil/survey consulting firm where they treated me like an incompetent fool. They spoke, perhaps, a little too plainly when they said, "Ryan, you don't know anything." I was obviously upset about their rudeness. They went on to say that I would be brought up to speed in 6 months. Sound a little oxymoronical to you?

That further made me question what the public engineering field thinks of the metal building industry. Are we seen as low-level engineers? I'd love to get my damn hands on some concrete or high-rise at some point, but I want to make the *right *move to the consulting field.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Ryan --

I don't have any perception of the metal building industry, but I would point out that the perceived attitude you are receiving is not based on your industry in as much as your environment.

***** RANT ON ******

I review A LOT of engineering plans for environmental remediation work. :study

I see an overdependency on plugging numbers into a model without an understanding, or appreciation for the results. This ranges from higher-end proprietary treatments to something as relatively simple as a groundwater extraction system (pump &amp; treat).

So many people have been lulled into complaceny by models (computer applications) that some hardly question the outcome. Hell, I have had people, in sworn deposition testimony try to answer rebuttal by saying, "but that's what the model said." :true:

Same thing with interpretations of groundwater contours - plug into into a surface contouring program, stamp it, ship it.

I can't believe how many engineering plans I review where it is obvious that nobody has [email protected]#$^&amp;*$#@ looked at the damn report ! There are times that I get this look :?7?: , but I don't let the naysayers hold me down 

***** RANT OFF *****

I can understand wanting to do something bigger and better - that is an awesome quality. :+1: Run, don't walk from your crap job that will stiffle any enthusiasm you have for our profession. You will find the right spot - you have the right attitude.

Regards,

JR


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 15, 2006)

sfwmd is having a career fair tomorrow in west palm beach, fl.

come on down, get a job, then you can vouch for me after i take the exam.


----------



## GCracker (Nov 15, 2006)

Competition! :angry:

We actually work with a few pre-engineered building companies that aren't so bad. But, if we're working with them, it means we aren't doing the complete design (less design fee).

As far as my perception of their engineers, the one's I've dealt with seemed to be good engineers. I don't think a good engineer should be measured by the complexity of their job. It should be based on their competency.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2006)

Dont sweat the second firm you mentioned, they are just being honest.

Engineering is so specialized, even within specialities. So if you are going to have to learn how to do retaining walls, or other civil site structures work than mostly you are going to have to learn a new process, plan production, etc. Dont take offense to it, I doubt they thought "less" of metal buildings, its just that there will be some level of training going on, mostly to do with a different type of work. I dont think they "thought less of you."

We interviewed a guy a while back who already had his PE, but had been working in construciton, he knows everythign about building a road, but didnt know much about "designing" a road, and it took him about 6 months to get a good handle on this side of the business, just like it would for me to go learn how to build it..


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

> sfwmd is having a career fair tomorrow in west palm beach, fl.
> come on down, get a job, then you can vouch for me after i take the exam.


West Palm Beach is tough place to live - cost of living is *SCARY* !!!! 

I have family that lives in Sebastian, Melbourne, Fort Pierce, and Stuart - I am pretty familiar with the area. I also work on a big, big, big project in the Jupiter / Hobe Sound area - I just can't tell you which one  h43r:

I have done a bit of work with SFWMD, even know some people who moved from FDEP to that agency. By most accounts it pays better and isn't a bad organization. 

Just curious - as an ME, what do you see yourself doing at SFWMD ?? Also, I don't have to move to WPB to vouch for a fellow gator 

Regards,

JR


----------



## rdbse (Nov 15, 2006)

No disrespect, but I would think about moving into another segment of the industry. I completely understand how you feel. I work for a consulting structural firm, and we often complete foundation designs for metal buildings. It appears all the design is computer based, and limited in depth engineering.

If you want to advance in the MB business you might consider sales.

Also, are you licensed? If not, your limited exposure to other aspects of structural engineering will hurt you come exam time. You will be unfamiliar with concrete, masonry, wood, and bridge design.

I would suggest keep interviewing and look for a job with a consulting firm.


----------



## McEngr (Nov 15, 2006)

> No disrespect, but I would think about moving into another segment of the industry. I completely understand how you feel. I work for a consulting structural firm, and we often complete foundation designs for metal buildings. It appears all the design is computer based, and limited in depth engineering.
> If you want to advance in the MB business you might consider sales.
> 
> Also, are you licensed? If not, your limited exposure to other aspects of structural engineering will hurt you come exam time. You will be unfamiliar with concrete, masonry, wood, and bridge design.
> ...


rdbse,

I just took the civil + structural PM. It was pretty easy, but I have my doubts with the exam taking so long to "grade". I am currently looking for a consulting job. I'm put in a short-ceilinged room with this company. The engineering manager says that I have "mid-level" experience, but I'm not allowed to work on even the higher complexity jobs because this company protects their old-timers (don't get me started).

The first interview I had in Portland, which is ripe for the picking for structural guys, seemed to be forward thinking and willing to allow their engineers the FLEXIBILITY to design... not to the time-wasted preferences of a pretend engineer. I just want the autonomy and freedom to design the way that the job is best suited - not the preferences of a guy who has never designed a building.

rdb, you are correct in your assumptions about mtl bldg engineering - it is usually limited to what the program can do. When it's outside the box, it's a "no-bid." Of course, that's what the bigger outfits do.

McEngr


----------



## rdbse (Nov 15, 2006)

Hell, you are a PE, and you don't deserve that crap. You should have many doors open to you, just choose one.


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 15, 2006)

> > sfwmd is having a career fair tomorrow in west palm beach, fl.
> > come on down, get a job, then you can vouch for me after i take the exam.?
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, and i'll be sure to pester you after i pass. (hopefully, april).

you called out areas i'm familiar with! i lived in cocoa beach for a year also. as for what project you're working on, i can guess. 

yes, cost of living here is pretty bad, but i bought a place back in 1998.  i've seen the value triple, but it's coming down (20%?) lately. still too high for what you get, and i don't want to take the financial hit to buy an upgrade. so for now, i'm paying down bills and biding my time. B)

as for what mech e's do at sfwmd, they have some project management positions posted, i would presume a thermal science background (and fluids) would serve you better there than would my machine science experience. but i figure since the career fair is free, and the local asme chapter is advertising, why not?

all i'm trying to say is that life is short, and happiness is king! it's why i put up with the high cost of living and snowbirds...to live in paradise!


----------

